# Vaccine Roadblocks



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

Just read Greg Evensen's article, "The Death Of Liberty: The Final Scene Unfolds" (http://www.newswithviews.com/Evensen/greg142.htm) where he mentions roadblocks may be used for vaccine enforcement:

"Have you been made aware of the massive roadblock plans to stop all travelers for a vaccine bracelet (stainless steel band with a micro-chip on board) that will force you to take the shot? Refuse it? You will be placed on a prison bus and taken to a quarantine camp. What will you do when your children are NOT allowed into school without the shot? What will you do when you are not allowed into the workplace without the vaccine paperwork? Buy groceries? Go to the bank? Shop anywhere?? Get on a plane, bus or train? Use the toilet in the mall? Nope. Police officers will become loathed, feared, despised and remembered for their âofficialâ duties."

The rest of the article is no surprise, but I had not heard of this possibility/scenario. He seems like a credible person with a head on his shoulders. Anyone else hear anything about this? It does kinda make sense; if a pandemic becomes serious enough (real or contrived), there would probably be quarantine/enforcement measures? If one cannot produce a vaccination record, that might limit them...

Thoughts or other sources on this?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I'm not worried about it. I can stay home.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think we've seen this premise before, 

I'm wondering as which vaccine is being referred to.

Hmmmmm- I'll watch for signs of it, but I don't think so. So I'll have to investigate more.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> your children are NOT allowed into school without the shot


Its already like that for some vaccines in most places


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

Sounds like alarmist propaganda. 

Notice he says heâs a former Kansas State Trooper, when I see or read that the first question I ask myself is why âformerâ and not âretiredâ few leave law enforcement as former and not retired. Former usually means forced to resign or fired.

Then there is his sexist statement about female law enforcement officers, and his rants of Gestapo, SS, and FEMA, all diminish his credibility. I have firsthand knowledge concerning federal pandemic plans, and they do not include stainless steel bracelets with microchips and roadblocks. 

This is just another con artist that makes his living giving speeches, selling CDâs and promoting fear. A waste of good prepping funds that could be spent buying food, supplies, guns, and ammunition. See him for what he is and his agenda, which is lining his pockets with the money heâs scared out of you.

Sam


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

Definitely alarmist. As soon as he spelled America as 'amerika', I figured he was a loon. That is about the speed of News With Views, from what I have seen so far...


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

I couldn't find anything to support his article. I did see (on Snopes) that there was a bracelet given to women for taking some type of vaccine (gardisil?) but the program was stopped because the vaccine maker ran out of bracelets. The bracelets were not chipped nor were people forced to wear them.


.


----------



## meugene (Jul 30, 2009)

[Bloomberg excerpt:]

Swine flu vaccine makers may rely on a U.S. emergency declaration to use experimental additives made by GlaxoSmithKline Plc and Novartis AG to boost a limited supply of shots that will be available to fight the pandemic.

The ingredients, known as adjuvants, may be added for the first time to flu shots in the U.S. Health officials, meeting today at the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in Atlanta, plan to discuss use of the additives, and may also recommend who should be first to receive the limited amount of vaccines drugmakers say they will begin delivering in October.

The U.S. Health and Human Services Department declared a public health emergency over swine flu in April, and the Food and Drug Administration has the power to allow the use of unapproved medical products during such a crisis. The U.S. has been slow to approve the use of adjuvants because of safety concerns, and for fear of giving Americans an excuse to avoid getting the shots, said John Treanor, a University of Rochester researcher.

âThe question is, do you really feel comfortable throwing this new thing into the mix and do you really need to?â said Treanor, a professor of medicine, microbiology and immunology at the school in Rochester, New York. âI myself, if I had to do it, would really wrestle with that decision.â

The CDC agreed to pay London-based Glaxo and Novartis, based in Basel, Switzerland, more than $415 million for adjuvants that could be added to the swine flu vaccines, according to a July 13 statement.

full story: http://republicbroadcasting.org/?p=3483


----------



## FelicityJones (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...2008/11/21/boston_launches_flu_shot_tracking/


----------



## meugene (Jul 30, 2009)

Prisons use them to track and monitor inmates:
http://books.google.com/books?id=RT...6L3MCA&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4

Hospitals use them to safeguard and monitor babies and mothers (2007):
www.xmark.com/files/hightechbracelets_9june07.pdf

Both prisons and hospitals are also placing microchips directly under the skin for the same purpose:
http://www.roguegovernment.com/news.php?id=10159

So why is it "alarmist" to suggest our government seeks to do such with every living human being in the U.S.?

"Smartcards" (chipped IDs) are already being issued in some states for driver's licenses. Any form of socialized medicine will require instant ID and medical records to be on the person, all the time -- so a bracelet, implant, or other ID will certainly be required.

Trooper Evensen and others are simply reporting what our government-controlled news media will not, as this report also shows:

"President, Barack Obama has promised a massive change to âmodernize health care by making all health records standardized and electronic.â Part of his ambitious health care program will be the computerizing of medical records of all Americans in order to make the health care process more cost-effective. --- the VeriChip Corp., the US company creating microchip implants --- The companyâs executives have said their present push is the tagging of âhigh-riskâ patients â diabetics and people with heart conditions or Alzheimerâs disease. --- According to the companyâs most recent SEC quarterly filing, 515 hospitals have pledged to take part in the VeriMed network --- 

"In early September, up to 200 Alzheimerâs patients living in the Palm Beach, Florida area were implanted with the microchip by the company VeriChip absolutely free. --- People are already lining up for the VeriChip --- there have been rumors on Wall Street, and elsewhere, of the potential uses for RFID in humans: the chipping of U.S. soldiers, of inmates, or of migrant workers, to name a few --- Opponents believe the government is choosing the most vulnerable citizens for the initial implants â Alzheimerâs patients, the handicapped, retarded, the elderly â but eventually every human being in the US, Mexico and Canada will be required to have the microchip implants if only to keep track of them and their activities."

full story: http://mensnewsdaily.com/2009/06/16/obamas-dangerous-health-care-plan/


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

I agree that his article is alarmist in nature, but there does seem to be something behind/related to his statement - especially in light of the boston article, and I believe they were trying something similar with Katrina victims (tagging). I'm still somewhat neutral, but it is making me wonder.
Obviously, if one is given a bracelet to verify vaccination, that kinda supposes that that bracelet will be checked up on for something...


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

You know I might have agreed months ago about this being alarmist... but these days so much of what I considered tin foil is now becoming headline news these days... So I am concerned especially with the wording coming out of CDC and WHO concerning this flu and vaccine...not overly alarmed but watchful.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

I read I think it was FOX News that the gov is getting the military ready for this flu and setting up with FEMA as they did with N.O. getting things in place for martial law or something? Isn't FOX news a good source? I read it yesterday I will try to find it again.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2009/07/29/military-poised-help-fema-battle-swine-flu-outbreak/


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

JIL said:


> I read I think it was FOX News that the gov is getting the military ready for this flu and setting up with FEMA as they did with N.O. getting things in place for martial law or something? Isn't FOX news a good source? I read it yesterday I will try to find it again.


While I don't particularly agree with you on this concern, I wish to sincerely thank you for being one of the very few people in the recent history of the internet to spell, "martial" correctly. If I read about "Marshall Law" one more time....

And I say this as someone who can't spell a bit. But you'd think people would be able to correctly spell one of their greatest fears, wouldn't you?

Sorry. Rant over.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

martial llaw...marshal law...I wonder if that mistake comes from people thinking about Marshal as in Marshal Dillion or Field Marshal Rommel? the martial is from Mars..god of war, and of course means a state of warrior/war, while the other (marshal) is from Middle English mareschal (horse servant ..more or less)..one who serves [the king] from horse (horses being reserved for high status)

They are sort of similar in meaning when used as a verb tho...marshalling the troops, or putting things in order of rank or just putting them in order (like little kids) with martial (n or adj) being used as run by a warrior.

sorry. word etymology fascinates me.

OP...of course we know that microchips are already in use. Monitoring prisoners, heart patients, "at risk" people medically. They've been used in animals for years now. does that mean they're going to strap me down and force one into my neck? No.

As to the military getting ready to deal with H1N1...HELLO!! that's what the military folks are trained to do. Deal with emergency supplies, set up supply lines, rapid transit of massive quantities of stuff. They are best suited to (oh golly..I can use the word!) marshal things into the right place. This was suggested and put in place back in 1976 if that flu season had gotten out of control. I suspect that it's a standard practice with any prossible catastrophy. It's what the National Guard is SUPPOSED to be chartered for. 

Personally, I think the nationalized health care would be a disaster on all fronts. I agree with the Mayo Clinic press release that says it will significantly erode health care levels. BUT that is a topic for GC as far as this forum and site goes.


----------



## Sam_Luna (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks meugene & FelicityJones, for joining the form and making your very first posts an attempt to further the nut job hysteria surrounding this subject. 

I really enjoy how folks can take bits of unrelated information and spin them to suit their own paranoia. Such as the websites that state they have pictures of the rail âcattle carsâ that FEMA is going to haul us all away in. Pictures of automotive transport rail cars, that have protective shielding on them because everyone and their dog thinks its great fun to shoot at or throw rocks at the new car windows as the train rolls by.

For the love of god people look how bad the government and FEMA screwed up with Katrina. What makes you think they are competent to have secret prison camps, human rail cars, and legions of personal waiting in the wings to make all of this conspiracy stuff happen?

<Sigh>

Believe what you wish, just donât let it take control of your life and become all-consuming. 

Hug your spouse and kids, go to work, mow the lawn and live a normal life.

Please!

Sam


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Working and mowing lawn is normal?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> every human being in the US, Mexico and Canada will be required to have the microchip implants if only to keep track of them and their activities."


This is interesting to me, as I think it's the first time I've seen "US, Mexico and Canada" all lumped together on one of these allegations. Since we all have different governments - are the ones making the allegations saying all three countries are controlled by the same background group?

And the cattle/people cars have been mentioned since 1999 that I know of; and the 'camps' have been along as since then as well. It was a Y2K thing back then.

Please be aware that using google and the right query - you can prove ANYTHING on the internet. So, I'd advise any interested in proving or disproving allegations made in this thread to do research, and then think realistically (which I know is changing these days).

Do your due diligence on these types of topics. Don't start going nutz just on one or two persons postings....

Angie


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

It ought to be easy enough to verify. You can't manufacture and store 300 million+ stainless steel braclets and microchips without someone making a lot of money and a lot of people being involved.

Some steel company and chip manufacturer should be reporting some really stellar earnings.


----------



## gnat (Feb 19, 2008)

There's no way they'd be using stainless steel. As with everything else the government would be using bids on the cheapest possible manufactured bracelet that would meet their specifications. Regularly already made Hospital bracelets would fit the bill nicely and since the companies are already set up for production they could crank out millions without much effort and at a cheap cost. 

That said I think the possibility of forced vaccinations is ridiculous. No one had to force anyone to take Tamiflu when they used the Bird flu to scare everyone. Tamiflu is right it "flew" off the shelves. The non preppers are scared to death by the media hype about the "Next"Big one. Ever since some scientists got it right about N.O. and Katrina people have placed way to much belief in the media and their constant next threat hype. 

Be ready, but be smart and do what will fit the bill for most situations. During this last winter I lost power for a almost an entire week. While my non prep neighbors all gathered at the local shelters and complained and whined I sat it out with my family in relative ease and comfort. It was a small STHF scenario I know, But it was very important testing ground for myself and my Family. All my family including the older married daughters got an eyeful and are now preppers right along side of Grandpa and Grandma.


----------



## uyk7 (Dec 1, 2002)

> What makes you think they are competent to have secret prison camps, human rail cars, and legions of personal waiting in the wings to make all of this conspiracy stuff happen?


Why would they have to be competent? They only thing they seem to be competent about is getting reelected.


.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

TurnerHill said:


> While I don't particularly agree with you on this concern, I wish to sincerely thank you for being one of the very few people in the recent history of the internet to spell, "martial" correctly. If I read about "Marshall Law" one more time....
> 
> And I say this as someone who can't spell a bit. But you'd think people would be able to correctly spell one of their greatest fears, wouldn't you?
> 
> Sorry. Rant over.


People that spell martial as marshall, imho, are loosers.

(my pet peeve majeur... using looser instead of loser. In my book, anyone using looser for loser is a loser.)


----------



## okie-steading (Jul 19, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> This is interesting to me, as I think it's the first time I've seen "US, Mexico and Canada" all lumped together on one of these allegations. Since we all have different governments - are the ones making the allegations saying all three countries are controlled by the same background group?
> 
> And the cattle/people cars have been mentioned since 1999 that I know of; and the 'camps' have been along as since then as well. It was a Y2K thing back then.
> 
> ...


have you not heard of the north american union? and the amero as the currency?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yes, I've heard of the North American Union, and the Amero.

I've even read fiction books that had USA and Canada becoming one country in the end of it.


----------



## mamagoose (Nov 28, 2003)

Hobbes said:


> Just read Greg Evensen's article, "The Death Of Liberty: The Final Scene Unfolds" (Greg Evensen -- The Death of Liberty: The Final Scene Unfolds) where he mentions roadblocks may be used for vaccine enforcement:
> 
> "Have you been made aware of the massive roadblock plans to stop all travelers for a vaccine bracelet (stainless steel band with a micro-chip on board) that will force you to take the shot? Refuse it? You will be placed on a prison bus and taken to a quarantine camp. What will you do when your children are NOT allowed into school without the shot? What will you do when you are not allowed into the workplace without the vaccine paperwork? Buy groceries? Go to the bank? Shop anywhere?? Get on a plane, bus or train? Use the toilet in the mall? Nope. Police officers will become loathed, feared, despised and remembered for their âofficialâ duties."
> 
> ...


And here we are.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

mamagoose said:


> And here we are.


And even further along the road now.

It is eye-opening to look at these older posts, isn't it?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

The citizens of this country were told by their leader "Our patience is wearing thin".
I would respond to him and his ilk that I agree.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Have you heard this one:
the difference between the truth and a conspiracy theory is 6 months.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I agree.
The difference between a lie and a conspiracy theory is a lie will never become true.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> The difference between a lie and a conspiracy theory is a lie will never become true.


These days that's not necessarily true with the media spin and manipulation of facts.

Read my tag line....


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Wolf mom said:


> These days that's not necessarily true with the media spin and manipulation of facts.
> 
> Read my tag line....


I suppose that a group of people could accept the lie as true, but that still doesn't make it so.


----------

